# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Mijn vrouw heeft geen zin in seks

## last hope

Stilaan neemt de zin in seks af bij haar. Eerst vond ik het niet erg, maar na duidelijk gemaakt te hebben dat ik zin had en geil stond kwam het er wel van maar gaandeweg werd ik er me bewust van dat het eigenlijk een verplicht nummertje werd en ze het enkel doet om me te plezieren . 
Ze neemt nooit het initiatief, word steeds passiever en heeft geen zin, gaat enkel nog op haar rug liggen met de beentjes wijd en doe je ding maar, hoe vlugger hoe liever. Eens zei ze zelfs terwijl ik aan het penetreren was,  allez poepie da duurt nogal, ben je nu nog niet klaar. Mijn goesting was rap over. 
Gaandeweg begin ik er ook geen plezier meer aan te hebben .Heb eens geprobeerd om het initiatief aan haar over te laten met als gevolg dat er niks meer gebeurde. We hebben dan eens een gesprek gehad en ze deelde koeltjes mee dat zij geen behoefte had aan seks, en daar stond ik dan. Ik wil geen broer/zus relatie. Ik wil mijn vrouw terug. 1 keer seks in de maand gaat voor mij gewoonweg niet. En als we dan die ene keer in de maand seks hebben dan duurt het niet lang omdat ik zo opgewonden ben dat ik me niet kan inhouden en dus snel klaarkom. 
De laatste tijd begint mijn zin in seks ook af te nemen. Ik begin zelfs erectieproblemen te hebben. Vroeger moest ik er gewoon aan denken en kreeg ik een erectie, momenteel heb ik er moeite mee omdat ik toch weet als ik naast mijn vrouwke lig dat er niks van in huis komt. Ik heb zelfs angst om een erectie te krijgen omdat zei dan direct denkt dat ik seks wil en me onmiddellijk negeert en of duwt om te zeggen dat ze er geen zin in heeft. 
Soms wordt ik s nachts of vroeg wakker met een erectie, en masturbeer ik me dan want zei ligt toch maar te slapen of doet alsof ze slaapt en als ik tegen haar ga liggen of haar gewoon aanraak begint ze me uit te kafferen. Ik heb dat niet graag, ik ben nog niet wakker, ik heb er geen zin in, nu niet de kinderen, ik ben moe, schuif op, laat me met rust, niet aan mijn poep, ik ben geen pop, pits niet, enz
Op 13 mei 2013 kroop ik 10 minuten na haar in bed, ik had zin. Zei moest echt moeite doen om te doen alsof ze sliep. Ik kroop iets dichterbij en ze duwde me gewoon aan de kant. Dus ging ik maar helemaal aan de rand van mijn bed slapen. Nog geen drie minuten later zegt ze tegen mij dat ze meer dekens wil, ik deed maar alsof ik sliep. De laatste tijd kust ze me ook gelijk astrid brian haar vent kust, daar kan ik echt niet tegen. Ik wordt er echt vervelend van.
Op 14 mei 2013 kwam ik om 20u thuis van werk, 2 uur eerder dan normaal. (Ik had gehoopt dat ze enthousiast zou reageren en me op zen minst een kus of een knuffel zou geven, maar helaas ze deed gewoon verder met wat ze bezig was) 
Als reactie kreeg ik , hoe komt het dat je nu al thuis bent. Dus leg ik het uit. Na mijn uitleg gaat ze gewoon verder op de laptop. Om 22u20 zegt ze, ik ga slapen ben moe. Daar zit ik dan op de zetel. Ik heb mijn vrouwke welgeteld 3u gezien op een dag. Dus dacht ik, weet ja wat k zal ook vroeg mijn bedje inkruipen dan kunnen we wat bij babbelen in bed en wie weet wat knuffelen. Dus om 22u35 ga ik ook mijn bedje in en zoals gewoonlijk ligt ze al te slapen.

----------

